# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  [ENQ] Effect tekst en ontwerp inspiratieboek voor de zorg

## pauli

Beste mensen,

Ik (Paulien) houd samen met twee mede studenten (Bibi en Ingrid) een enquête voor De Friesland Zorgverzekeraar. 
De enquête gaat over een inspiratieboek + brief, die ervoor moeten zorgen dat medewerkers van zorginstellingen geïnspireerd raken om een idee in te sturen naar De Friesland zorgverzekeraar en daarmee 1000 te winnen om het idee uit te voeren. 

*Het invullen van de enquête duurt ongeveer drie minuten. 
Alvast bedankt voor uw medewerking!* 

https://nhlhogeschool.eu.qualtrics.c...HMgOPn6P5smh2B

----------

